# Fly rod storage for Copperhead



## MArbo (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm having Mel at Ankona build a Copperhead. Can anyone give me any input regarding how best to set-up the under gunnel rod racks for fly rods? Thank You


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you want to do it yourself?
If not, tell Mel what you want, he's done it before...


----------



## MArbo (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, I will be working with Mel to customize the racks. Just wondering if you had any suggestions that would be fly rod specific. thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Take your flyrods with you to the shop
show Mel how you want them to fit.
Some like rod tips forward, others like tips aft
some go both ways. Racks are easy,
it's the tip tubes that require planning.

I like plenty of support, reels forward, the tip tubes aft.
Important to have easy access to slide rods in tubes.
Don't want the reels bumping into each other, or the hull.
Need clearance vertically so removing one rod doesn't mean knocking down others. 
Don't want reel handles protruding into the cockpit,
so as not to bump 'em when walking past.
No trip and fall, no breakage.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Mel can do the foward rod tubes for ya check out paint it blacks copperhead he had it done and I belive he is happy with his


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Mel can do the foward rod tubes for ya check out paint it blacks copperhead he had it done and I belive he is happy with his


Forward rod tubes made a world of difference when it came to fly rod storage. 
But the overall setup can use a bit of tweaking here and there. 
I'm thinking of adding aft rod tubes as well, for it will be easier to grab the fly rods if the reels are up by the bulkhead. 
And I just think the gap on the rack is a bit large.
It fits more rods that way, but give space for the rods to move around when one is only carrying a minimal amount of rods. 

I usually have three spin rods and two fly rods on board. 
As well as the Wang anchor. 
I can fit more, but it just starts getting complicated. 
It's just that there's so little space as far as height, that it gets a bit tricky at times. 

I would probably add one more rack and tubes in the back to be 100% happy with them.
But anyway, how they are, definitely gets the job done. 
And I haven't had anything break because of them. 
I'm just a bit anal about that kind of stuff. 


I'll get some pics of them with rods in a bit.
I actually have my rods stored on the racks right now.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> it will be easier to grab the fly rods if the reels are up by the bow bulkhead


You're right Eric, that's one of the reasons my tip tubes are aft.
Flyrod is always used from the bow, so I like the reels forward
so that a rod can be stored and another one grabbed
without having to walk to the stern.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

PIB get the aft tubes. My boat has rod holders with the tubes facing forward on the starboard side and aft on the port. I keep my rods on the starboard side because I spend most of my time on the poling platform and whoever is on the boat wont have to walk to the back of the cockpit to get another rod out. It might sound like a nitpicky thing but that because it is. Its just a little something that makes fishing that much easier for me


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

You should take a look at FMH's Native Skiff. Many hours went into the layout process. The result was from owning quite a number of custom built skiffs over twenty years. All types of rod/reel outfits were taken into account. We use fly, spin, casting, tarpon/bonefish, redfish, etc tackle. We have it down to a science, believe me!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would agree on aft tubes on the port side for easy access from the bow. Also I noticed on PIB's boat the racks could be moved a little higher so spinning reels don't bump or rub on the floor.


----------



## MArbo (Jul 17, 2010)

Paint It Black: Can you give me more input on your response below. Please keep in mind I will be getting a small side console on my Copperhead. How many forward rod tubes do you have, looks like two on each side? Also, you mentioned the entire set up could use a bit of tweaking here and there. What kind of tweaking are you talking about? I'd like to get it right the first time without having to take it back to Mel. Aft rod tubes? I was not aware aft rod tubes were an option. I thought the whole aft area was left open (except for the storage box) on the Copperhead. And what exactly are you talking about when you say you would add one more rack and tubes in the back to be 100% happy? I guess ultimately, I am looking to have rod racks set up to carry (assuming I am fishing with a buddy) 4 or 5 fly rods, 2 or 3 spinning rods, and maybe a bait caster or two. Is that too much to expect with this little boat? Thanks for your answer back!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Who do you think showed Mel how to place the rod racks to perfection? You are wasting an opportunity. To each his own.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sending you a pm.


----------

